# Unfinished walls, Tilt up construction



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

He Fellas,

Some guy called me today, he is in a tilt up construction building, the inside of the exterior walls were left unfinished. He wants them skimmed. They have the large holes that were hooked onto for the tilt up process and everything. Have any of you done anything along these lines? Suggest anything?

Thanks,

MacDry


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Need more info on the problem - sounds like some patchwork and then finish coat correct?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Use a masonry chisel to knock off any bits that are protruding then fill the voids with confil and give it 1 or 2 skim coats of finishing mud.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking D. But my supplier says that regular mud wont bond properly to the concrete, he suggests using Durabond 90 followed by a coat of mud. What do you think?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I know confil sticks to concrete, don't know about durabond. Depends how smooth the panels are too. Do they have a troweled finish? You could always brush/roll on some watered down latex glue first. Or use taping mud for your first coat.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Confil isn't regular mud, it's like Hamilton' Ultra-Fill (setting compound with aggregate and fiberglass shards). 

If you want it to be bulletproof, add concrete adhesive. Don't f*&$ with it until it's dry after that first coat.....it'll pull off it it hasn't cured (not set.....CURED) I've patched some crazy stuff with this material.....and it works really well. Throw some glass tape in it too, just for kicks and giggles.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've skim coated with confil too but like Slim's saying its got a grit in it so a quick sand helps before skimming again with a finish mud.

Since we're on the topic, I've found setting compound doesn't stick to setting compound on big fills but it does if there's some confil in it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's gotten to be a habit for me to just always throw adhesive in the set mud...much better results, and no adhesion problems. Sure, it costs more, but I bill it out anyway so no problem.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Glue some 1/2" to the concrete....


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if the panels were clean enough taping mud would work i would think. we've all seen how it sticks to concrete floors. i like the thought of using durabond for a basecoat because of how stable it is but i hate mixing up large volumes of quickset. i would be tempted to use confil for the big stuff and then one coat of taping and one of finish.


----------

